# Saddle and Sole - walking and cycling festival 17/06/18



## ShannonBall (7 Jun 2018)

Saddle and Sole is a cycling and walking festival in Finsbury Park on 17 June, 12 noon - 6pm.

There are loads of free activities, including:

- Free Dr Bike maintenance checks
- Free giveaways for cyclists
- Fun walks, sign up on the day
- All ability cycling with Pedal Power Cycling Club
- Local shop stalls
- Family fun activities
- Delicious local food
- Free adult cycle skills taster sessions
- Bike exchange with [Peddle My Wheels](https://www.peddlemywheels.com/public-markets). Swap a “too small “or “too big” bike for one that is the right size for your child (there will be a small fee).
- Free bike security marking
- Haringey, Hackney and Islington Cycling Campaigns
- Ride [The Italian Job](https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/events/details/170193/The-Italian-Job) – a 100km challenge, starts 8.30am. Run by [Islington Cycling Club](www.islington.cc).
- Family-friendly 5km cycle rides – 2pm and 4pm – sign up here or on the day
- Rollapaluza – static bike racing
- Crazy bikes
- Two easy-paced, family-friendly led rides:
These fully marshalled rides will take in some of the local sights. Using a combination of off-road cycle paths and quiet roads, marshals will be with the ride at all times.
Rides at 2pm and 4pm and will be about 3 miles long, starting and finishing at the festival. 
Adult bikes are available to borrow, courtesy of Ofo and Mobike.
Meet at the Dr Bike stand at the festival.
Children aged 5-15 are welcome and must be accompanied by an adult.
[Enter in advance](https://islington.coordinate.cloud/courses/led-rides/) to guarantee your place.

Here's what it looks like:


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hk-gjR7Vb6E


----------

